# Applaws Dry Dog Food ...



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

I am getting very confused as to which are good dog foods and which are not. Am looking to alternate a dry food with raw and am interested in the Applaws food.

Is this a good quality food ? Am going a bit bog eyed looking!

Applaws Dry Dog Food - 75% Chicken

Ingredients: Dry Chicken Meat, Dry Potato, Poultry Oil, Fresh Chicken, Poultry Gravy, Salmon Oil, Beet Pulp, Dry Whole Eggs, Cellulose Plant Fibre, Brewers Dried Yeast, Cranberry Extract, Yucca Extract, Citrus Extract, Rosemary Oil Extract, Seaweed Extract, Chicory Extract, Sun-Cured Alfalfa Extract, Thyme Extract, Carrots, Peppermint Extract, Rosehip Extract, Paprika Extract, Turmeric Extract, Carob Extract, Fennel Extract, Dandelion Extract, Oregano Extract.

Typical Analysis: Protein 37%, Oils and Fats 20%, Ash 9.5%, Fibre 3.5%, Calcium 1.8%, Phosphorous 1.2%, Vitamin A 12,000 iu/kg, Vitamin D3 1,200 iu/kg,Vitamin E (a-tocopherol) 600 iu/kg. Copper (cupric Sulphate) 14 mg/kg. Contains Tocopherol rich extracts of natural origin. <18.5% Carbohydrates. No added colourants, flavourings or preservatives.
Applaws Dry Dog Food - 75% Chicken & Lamb

Ingredients: Dry Chicken Meat, Dry Potato, Poultry Oil, Fresh Chicken, Poultry Gravy, Dry Lamb, Salmon Oil, Beet Pulp, Dry Whole Eggs, Cellulose Plant Fibre, Brewers Dried Yeast, Cranberry Extract, Yucca Extract, Citrus Extract, Rosemary Oil Extract, Seaweed Extract, Chicory Extract, Sun-Cured Alfalfa Extract, Thyme Extract, Carrots, Peppermint Extract, Rosehip Extract, Paprika Extract, Turmeric Extract, Carob Extract, Fennel Extract, Dandelion Extract, Oregano Extract.

Typical Analysis: Protein 37%, Oils and Fats 20%, Ash 9.5%, Fibre 3.5%, Calcium 1.8%, Phosphorous 1.2%, Vitamin A 12,000 iu/kg, Vitamin D3 1,200 iu/kg,Vitamin E (a-tocopherol) 600 iu/kg. Copper (cupric Sulphate) 14 mg/kg. Contains Tocopherol rich extracts of natural origin. <18.5% Carbohydrates. No added colourants, flavourings or preservatives.


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

Applaws is a very high quality food BUT, at such a young age I would be a bit careful about the amount of protein they are consuming.

Of course there are differing schools of thought on this particular topic and perhaps you would get better advice from someone a bit more knowledgable than myself but for what it's worth I will try to elaborate.

Larger breeds often have joint problems that are, for the most part, hereditary. But because they grow at such a fast rate and reach physical maturity by around 12 months (height wise) I have heard many advise not to feed them too much protein as this can 1) make them extremely hyper and 2) encourage them to grow faster, thereby causing damage to their joints which could lead to weak joints, early onset arthritis and possible displasia. It's also for this reason that we're told not to exercise them too much in the first year. Others would argue that 10 years ago there was no such thing as puppy/large/giant/mature dog food and all dogs just ate the same thing.

Some would even go on to say that high levels of protein _may_ cause kidney problems while others might say that dogs in the wild, wolves and other canids simply eat raw meat.

I'm sorry if this has confused you further but I feel that it's better to make an informed decision about these things.

I personally fed mine a large breed dry kibble (Arden Grange) for much of his puppyhood. I switched him onto adult food at a rather early age (8 month) as opposed to 12 months like recommended by the manufacturer's. I didn't see any negative affects in doing so. I currently feed raw about twice a week and supplement dry with raw/wet on some days too.

If I have understood you correctly and you are currently feeding your pups raw, then I don't see a point in buying a food like Applaws as your dogs will be getting enough protein from the raw anyway. I would suggest getting a good quality dry like Skinners, AG or Vitalin and simply adding a bit of raw or alternating between raw and kibble meals, either every day or a few times a week.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

the melster said:


> I am getting very confused as to which are good dog foods and which are not. Am looking to alternate a dry food with raw and am interested in the Applaws food.
> 
> Is this a good quality food ? Am going a bit bog eyed looking!
> 
> ...


Henry didn't really like the Applaws samples I had - I thought it had a funny smell to it. We're using Acana now - same excellent quality ingredients as Orijen and made by the same company but lower in protein. Use it as a topper with one of the quality wet foods.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I've had Applaws samples (gave my son the wet for his dog, we are sorted on Wainwrights wet and no point rocking that boat)

Using the dry now and it does smell very meaty(maybe its the gravy)but Heidi loves it. Pooh is fine etc.

Got Acana samples too and they dont smell as strong. She has only had a couple to try and likes them (probably not as much as Applaws).

I only use a v small amount so dont want to buy large bags. Unfortunately Acana isnt cost effective in small bags with p+p so it could be applaws for us. I think Acana is the better food but Applaws comes in close second.

There has been a lot of bad press re Applaws and I had major reservations but no matter what I slung at them question wise, I had immediate replies and am happy with their answers.

The Applaws absorbs v little and I assume the Acana will be the same whereas Barking heads that I was using triples it's size. I'm not keen on so much water being absorbed from their system.

May be get some samples.


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm interested in trying this again actually, Berriewoods are selling it for £35 a bag if you spend over £100. Has anyone here used it recently?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I've not used it recently but had good feedback from the company when I asked a while ago. 
My dog liked it and I feel its the best uk made food as far as meat content, good quality protein and cereal free.
Mine loved it altho it does smell a bit artificial.
I went with Acana purely because they use fresh ingredients whereas applaws fruit,veg and herbs are dried. At the end of the proceedure it's al dried anyway and as it's a bargain, I'd give it a whirl.


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I'll give it a whirl this month I'm gonna do a mega big order when I get paid so I'll get a few bags of TotW or Orijen in as well.


----------

